# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  SE NECESITA KION CONVENCIONAL PARA EXPORTACIÓN.

## Luis Garcia P.

Estimados Usuarios AgroForum, 
Se necesita de Kion convencional para  exportacion (Solo empresas o productores serios), Tenemos requerimientos por 20 tm Mensuales, 
Enviar precio FOB, Ficha tecnica, fotos del producto y otra informacion que crea necesaria. 
Saludos cordiales.Temas similares: COMPRAMOS KION ORGÁNICO Busco exportadores de Kion o Jengibre orgánico OFRECEMOS QUINUA DE EXPORTACIÓN (ORGÁNICA y CONVENCIONAL) SE BUSCA PRODUCTORES PARA CADENA DE SUPERMERCADOS " PLAZA VEA " y PALTA HASS ( CONVENCIONAL Y ORGANICA ) PARA EXPORTACION Artículo: Perú necesita invertir en investigación para posicionar productos de biocomercio

----------

